# Are 4" cast iron butts no longer avail.... - updated, found and fitted.



## toolsntat (27 Aug 2020)

By this I mean real ones and not eastern imitations.
Know of any old stock anywhere?
Cheers Andy


----------



## TheTiddles (28 Aug 2020)

Cast iron what? Do you mean butt hinges?


----------



## Doug71 (28 Aug 2020)

Not proper old ones but might be okay?





__





4" Cast Iron Butt Hinges (pair) - Self Coloured - Butt Hinges - Hinges - Marches Architectural Ironmongery


A very traditional hinge which is also very rare. The leaves are extra thick i.e. 4mm. Ideal for retro fit. Knuckles are uncranked. Sold in pairs without screws.




www.marchesironmongery.co.uk


----------



## toolsntat (28 Aug 2020)

TheTiddles said:


> Cast iron what? Do you mean butt hinges?


Sorry, yes hinges.
Andy


----------



## toolsntat (28 Aug 2020)

Doug71 said:


> Not proper old ones but might be okay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug, had seen those at Imgy Direct.
Leaves are a bit narrow so ordered some of these chunky monkeys as well to see what's best.





Double Pressed Steel Hinge - 100 x 73mm - Self Colour - Pair | IronmongeryDirect


Severe duty - for extreme high use doors subject to violent use




www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk




Cheers Andy


----------



## TheTiddles (28 Aug 2020)

I can’t see cast iron being a good material for a hinge personally 
Aidan


----------



## Cabinetman (11 Sep 2020)

They used to use cast-iron in Victorian times a lot, one of the main benefits is that cast-iron is self lubricating. Trying to replace hinges on an old door that has had cast-iron hinges fitted originally is a bit of a nightmare. Ian


----------



## toolsntat (11 Sep 2020)

[QUOTE="Cabinetman, post: Trying to replace hinges on an old door that has had cast-iron hinges fitted originally is a bit of a nightmare. Ian
[/QUOTE]
Let in new and make ready for a rechop is my favoured way.


----------



## toolsntat (14 Sep 2020)

At the final hour, I've found some old originals.
Highly recommend Pete at




__





Old Bakery Antiques - Home


Old Bakery Antiques. Established 1990. Wide range of stock including Door Hardware, Pine and Painted Furniture, Stained Glass, Doors, Tiles, Kitchenalia, Chimney pots, Cottage Antiques, Garden Items and Architectural Antiques. All our stock is between 1800-1930 with no reproduction items.



www.antiques-atlas.com




Didn't have 4 matching in his tin of ORIGINAL CAST hinges so removed some from a couple of doors he had in stock..
This place is amazing for vintage ironmongery and architectural requisites.
Ps watch out for the camel.....
Cheers Andy


----------



## Artiglio (30 Sep 2020)

A bit of an aside , but alledgedly the phrase ” they don’t make them like they use to” was a reference to cast iron hinges made by Baldwins. I was after a load of 2.5 inch cast iron hinges , plenty available but the quality was awful , so gave up and used brass.


----------



## toolsntat (11 Oct 2020)

Just an update to say the hinges have come up great after a quick blast on the wire wheel.
Was a pleasure to hand fit them, as I usually do, especially having a fresh surface to work with.
Owing to having the architrave bead edge flush with the rebate, they were skewed to leave no chop in on the outside edge of the frame rebate.
Overview to show why I wanted quality old hinges.
Lock's being replaced, as are temp screws in hinges....
Cheers Andy


----------



## clogs (12 Oct 2020)

I have a box of very old C/I Hinges...mine have brass pins.....but they are a 1000miles away....hahaha.....
Tiddles
these were used outside in all weathers....pre stainless steel----cast iron doesn't rot like steel
Brass hinges, cast or drawn were always very expensive even in the old days....


----------

